# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Шрила Прабхупада и Гаудия Матх

## tirtha kirti das

Харе Кришна,прабху.Пожалуста,примите мои поклоны.Скажите,как Шрила Прабхупада относился к тому,что преданные ИСККОН общаются с гаудия матхом.И возможно ли такое общение сейчас?Спасибо.

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:

Prabhu, I am attaching a file explaining the GBC advice and directives regarding ISKCON's relationship with the Gaudiya Matha. 
I am also giving a link for a paper written about claims made by Narayan Maharaja and his followers: 
http://c1072202.cdn.cloudfiles.racks...d_Analysis.pdf 
I will add my own perspective in brief although this is a complex question. 
Prabhupada was very cautious in dealing with his godbrothers. He also warned us not to associate very closely with them because his experience was that they could, and did, cause disruption among ISKCON devotees. They create doubt in Srila Prabhupada and minimize his position, practice and teachings. 
We have practically seen the major problems that have arisen when ISKCON devotees get too close to Gaudiya Matha devotees and therefore our general policy is "good fences makes good neighbors". We offer all respects to Vaisnavas but in respect to our preaching our standards set by Srila Prabhupada are a little different; therefore we do not mix with the GM followers intimately. 
Although Srila Prabhupada did also attempt to work cooperatively with them, it was always on his terms, not theirs. Similarly we should be respectful and where there is some opportunity to cooperate together we can consider how to do it; but not at the expense of our own integrity and preaching methods. 
ISKCON was set up by Prabhupada as the most effective means for preaching and it is the duty of his followers to uphold his pre-eminent position as the leading acarya and world preacher by carefully following his example and instructions. We appreciate the work of others but that does not mean we should join or follow them. We already have the topmost example and instructions in Srila Prabhupada, so why go elsewhere? 
Yhs, Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод на русский:

Прабху, я прилагаю файл собравший советы и директивы Джи Би Си, касающиеся отношений ИСККОН с Гаудия Матхами.
Я также даю ссылку на бумагу написанную о заявлениях, сделанных Нараяна Махараджем и его последователями:
http://c1072202.cdn.cloudfiles.racks...d_Analysis.pdf 
Я добавлю к этому мои собственные мысли в краткой форме хотя это достаточно сложный вопрос.
Прабхупада был очень осторожен в отношениях со своими духовными братьями. Он также предупреждал нас, чтобы мы не общались очень тесно с ними, потому что у него был опыт, что они могли бы правоцировать, и нередко реально создавали раскол среди преданных ИСККОН. Они создают сомнение в Шриле Прабхупаде и сводят к минимуму его положение, практику и учение.
Мы практически видели основные проблемы, которые возникли, когда преданные ИСККОН стали слишком близко общаться с преданными Гаудия Матхов и поэтому наша общая политика "хорошие заборы делают хороших соседей". Мы предлагаем всяческое уважение всем Вайшнавам, но по отношению к нашей проповеди наши стандарты, установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой немного отличаются, поэтому мы не общаемся с последователями ГM тесно.
Хотя Шрила Прабхупада также пытался сотрудничать с ними, это сотрудничество всегда было на его условиях, а не на их. Точно так же мы должны быть уважительными и там, где есть возможность сотрудничать вместе, мы можем подумать, как это сделать, но не в ущерб нашей собственной целостности и проповеднических методов.
ИСККОН был создан Прабхупадой как наиболее эффективное средство для проповеди, и это обязанность его последователей отстаивать его выдающуюся позицию в качестве ведущего ачарьи и проповедника в мире, внимательно следуя его примеру и указаниям. Мы высоко ценим работу других, но это не значит, что мы должны объединяться или следовать за ними. У нас уже есть высочайший пример и наставления Шрилы Прабхупады, так зачем нам идти в другое место?
Ваш смиренный слуга, Хари Шаури дас.

Текст решений Джи Би Си:

1979
  5. Постановили: что, хотя всяческое уважение должно выражаться его святейшеству
Шридхару Свами и всем другим старшим вайшнавам Гаудия Матха, никто не
должен самостоятельно обращаться к этим уважаемым личностям с
намерении просить совета или мнения относительно управления или любого
спорного вопроса, относящегося к ИСККОН.Джи Би Си был назначен
Шрилой Прабхупадой как высший орган ИСККОН, и последнее слово остается
за этим органом во всех делах ИСККОН.

1982
36. Ни один санньяси, инициированный другими Гаудия ачарьями не имеет права давать классы или проповедовать в храмах ИСККОН, до тех пор пока он не был рассмотрен и одобрен Джи Би Си, особенно в связи с его принятием высшего авторитета Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады  в вопросах ИСККОН и который
принимает Джи Би Си в качестве его представителя.

1-ое марта,1982.
1. Что, поскольку все духовное знание и обучение которое требуется имеется
в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады и ИСККОН, никому из членов ИСККОН не
допускается искать духовные наставления у любого другого лица или
учреждение за пределами ИСККОН без одобрения Джи Би Си.

2. Что любой член ИСККОН, который преднамеренно не подчиняется указанному выше порядку будет тем самым разрушать свою связь с ИСККОН.

5-ое марта,1982.
1. Те преданные, которые живут и совершают служение в ИСККОН должны быть инициированы в ИСККОН
за исключением:
тех преданных которые были ранее инициированы в признанной сампрадае а
потом захотели присоединиться и служить в ИСККОН под руководством местного Джи Би Си.

Примечание переводчика: через некоторое время будут выложены оставшиеся резолюции т.к. объем очень большой

----------

